# Timothy hay...?



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

Is Timothy an okay feed hay for goats?


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes.   Although that's one of the least favorites of my goats - they get it mixed in with other grasses.    Mine love Brohm the best... after alfalfa, of course!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Yes.   Although that's one of the least favorites of my goats - they get it mixed in with other grasses.    Mine love Brohm the best... after alfalfa, of course!


what is brohm? Mine love alfalfa, but I don't want to feed it to Cali until after she kids. I have been reading around that goats tend to have prolonged pregnancies on it. I don't want to chance anything where her frame is so small.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Chirpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I've never heard that before.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have sworn it was in one of the threads talking about soy in this section....  can't seem to find it in any of them now... hmm.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never heard that about the alfalfa hay prolonging pregnancies either.   Alfalfa hay can make them fat if they aren't 'working' if off by either lots of activity, during pregnancy when they are  making babies or being milked.  

Brohm grass has broader leaves than timothy.  You'd have to do a google search to learn more.  Here it is very common... we grow it out front of our house with timothy and alfalfa mixed in.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 22, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Chirpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No goats here but the preg sheep get Timothy hay then after lambs arrive we move them onto alfalfa


----------

